# ECLSTS Vendor: UPS STORE



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I happened to be looking at the vendor list, and noticed that the UPS Store is coming.

Should make it easier to ship that Erie Triplex or Accucraft CP Hudson home!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It'll be easier, but you can bet the costs will be high if they have to pack the goods. 

Randy


----------

